# Rent car in Dubai for 3-6 months



## CLind (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone who can help. How much and where can you rent i.e. a Ford Expedition for 3-6 months? Anyone having ideas about cost? Many thanks..


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

CLind said:


> Anyone who can help. How much and where can you rent i.e. a Ford Expedition for 3-6 months? Anyone having ideas about cost? Many thanks..



CLind

Try to contact the Ford Dealership, most dealers are connected to rental companies.

Most of the rental companies don't have a great selection of cars so will be difficult to find them. but Al tayer motors is probably a good starting point

mayotom


----------

